# New to me truck...



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

What do you think? I got a 1996 F350 with 8' Fisher MM1, 9' Mason dump truck. 4X4， 7.3 Powerstroke 5 Speed truck. It needs the driver side exhaust manifold, 4x4 shift linkage and an oil cooler. 66K miles on the truck and stole it at $4500. Very minor rust. Think I got a deal?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Sounds like it. Pics?


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

I am having it towed to my house tomorrow and will post a couple pics. How hard is the oil cooler? I never owned or worked on a diesel.


----------



## tyler886 (Mar 8, 2008)

Oil cooler is nice and easy to do. Sometimes they'll squeeze out without having to undo drivers side motor mount. Sometimes you have to unbolt it, jack the engine up a little to gain enough room to slide the cooler out the back. Pay close attention to your turbo/downpipe if you have to jack the engine up.

-Tyler


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

Why is it so hard to find someone to tow a mason dump? AAA won't do it because it has a dump bed. A 30+ foot camper is fine.. Makes no sense to me. Anyone here near Swansea MA or Vernon CT?


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

have you tried a larger tow company? cause ive seen medium tow trucks tow a 1 ton and every now and then with a trailer attached(if being dropped off close by).The price might be a little more but that might be your best shot.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

Let me rephrase my statement, why is it $500 to go 77 miles? I kind of spent much of my disposable income on the truck. I will make more but it will take a couple weeks to catch up.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Get used to it. They are great motors when running good but can be expensve to repair especially if you can't do the work yourself.


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

Towing ain't cheap with diesel at $4 a gal. But that truck will be a tank when its done o would like to see pics up when you can.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

Will do asap.. not a perfect truck but in good shape for 17!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

CornerStoneProp;1629476 said:


> Let me rephrase my statement, why is it $500 to go 77 miles?


Because tow companies have overhead and you can't do it yourself, thus why you need them. Same reason why having snow removed from your property with loaders and dump trucks is expensive.


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

I would have took the risk of renting a uhaul tow dolly.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

chevy2500meyer;1629505 said:


> I would have took the risk of renting a uhaul tow dolly.


If the front wheels would even fit on it. How about renting an equipment trailer for half a day from your local equipment rental place?


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

Idk about an equipment trailer good thought but I've only seen a dually put on a deckover trailer only.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

With AAA it would cost at least 270-300 just to tow a car that far. Hauling a dump is a little different


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

AAA imo should cover the tow that is why I got the membership to begin with.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i had to have a flatbed F350 single rear wheel towed by AAA once. while on the phone they asked what kind of body it had - knowing they had issues with dump/mason/flat/rack bodies, i told them it was a factory bed. they came out and towed it away no problems.

once the truck is dispatched, it will pick you up - unless you have a trailer hooked up to it.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

I should have tried that... I called the guy I sub for he has a wrecker to tow it. I am headed out first thing in the AM so wish me luck!


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

Well I finally got the truck to CT tonight. I had it towed to a shop pics to follow


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

Well I finally got it back from the shop for the oil cooler. On the ride home the engine temp light came on, but does not appear to overheat per the gauge and does not seem too hot. Was late and dark so I will have to look into this. Next repair is some rust on the frame so wish me luck.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

Made some progress. What looked like frame rot was actually bed liner paint on the frame that was not properly prepped so it was very flaky. I have replaced the exhaust manifold on the driver side and now need to replace the steering box as it was very loose. Working on the pitman arm is a PITA! No room to put a puller on it and can't get a good swing with a hammer. I have over 2 hours invested in removing the arm. I am ready to cut it off! Next will be a passenger door and the fenders. Lastly, anyone in the CT area with some knowledge of PTO dump? I can't get the dump body to move as it looks pretty rusty. I am guessing it is just stuck and may require some convincing to start working. Fluid is full from what I can tell. It tries but sounds like it just is stuck... I have beer and some $$ to anyone in the Vernon, CT area that wants to take a look!


----------

